# Whatever may happen



## Vasiliy

Is 어떤 일이 일어나도 correct for this in the senes of "Whatever happens in life, I'll get myself through"?


----------



## alice313

I think it could work. And how about this? "무슨 일이 있어도"


----------



## Vasiliy

That would mean "No matter what happens", right? I like it. Would just using "무슨 일이 있어도" work for a tattoo? I want to use it without going all that obvious about it, because it's quite personal =)


----------



## vientito

any korean could comment if this hanja expression is alive in korean nowadays

진인사 대천명(盡人事 待天命)

which roughly translates to english 'do what you could the rest is up to fate'


----------



## vientito

by the way, i like this expression that I come across as well 

될 대로 돼라

Whatever will happen happen... que sera sera.. advienne que pourra


----------



## Vasiliy

Many thanks =)


----------



## proto80

"어떤(무슨) 일이 일어나도(생겨도)"(=whatever it may happens) 

보통 이 표현은 
"어떤 일이 일어나도, 그건 꼭 할꺼야." (=whatever it may happen, I will do it.)
"무슨 일이 생겨도, 후회는 안 해." (=whatever it may happen, I will not regret) 이런 식으로 쓰입니다.

대화(conversation)
A: 너 회사 그만 뒀다며, 머 때문에 관둔거야?
B: 회사 다니다 보니까 , 이건 아닌데 싶더라고. 예전부터 가끔 회사 그만두고 사업을 해볼까 생각했었어. 
무슨 일이 생겨도, 후회는 안해. 내가 선택한 거니까. 
A: I heard you quit the job. Why?
B: While I worked there, I feel like I'm not belong here. I have been thinking about quiting job and starting my own business every now and then.
Whatever it may happen, I will not regret it. 'cause It's my call.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank you I hope it'll help you.


----------

